# Sensores Capacitivos



## Bulmaro23 (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola, mu gustaria saber si alguien puede recomendarme alguna matricula de sensor capacitivo npn para medir el nivel de gasolina en un recipiente de plastico de 3 milimetros de grosor su capacidad es de 6 litros, pregunto por un capacitivo debido a que no puedo meter nada dentro del tanque. Muchas gracias ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 4, 2014)

por que no usas un flotador de gasolina de coche
¿como cres que los coches le hacen para medir su gasolina?

ve a una refaccionaria son potenciometros lo conectas al ADC de un microcontrolador o lo usas como divisor de voltaje no se hay muchas opciones


----------



## Bulmaro23 (Ago 5, 2014)

No puedo usar un flotador porque bajo las reglas que estoy desarrollando el proyecto es imposible meter algo dentro del tanque, asi como hacerle algun agujero. La primera opcion que tome en cuenta es un sensor de flujo o un caudalimetro, el problema es que no es tan preciso, y el otro es un sensor capacitivo, por eso pregunto por alguna matricula que ya haya alguien ocupado.


----------



## josemaX (Ago 6, 2014)

Y algo de tipo ultrasónico? (Distancia a la superficie del líquido)


----------



## miglo (Ago 20, 2014)

http://www.ebay.es/itm/1-10mm-Appro...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item2c7e953ce1


espero que te sirva


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 20, 2014)

para medir la gasolina veo un fallo al usar un capaitivo,te explico,estos pueden detectar incluso a través de una chapa de metal de 5 milímetros sin problema,el problema es que al contrario de un flotador normal de coche que te da en todo momento un valor en función de si la bolla esta mas alta o baja sabiendo así en todo momento que cantidad de gasolina te queda,el inductivo teda todo o nada como si fuera un detector de proximidad,es decir no sabrás que cantidad de gasolina te queda solo podrías usarlo poniendo dos unidades como bolla de mínimo y máximo,que te dirá esta lleno o entro en reserva...saludos


----------



## miglo (Ago 20, 2014)

te puesto esa direccion por que tu tema pone sensor capacitivo, lo del flotador estoy de acuerdo contigo


----------

